# How to track mail that has been sent from the UK to Dubai



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

I ordered some bicycle parts from the UK, the company sent them via Royal Mail with a tracking number which I've put in to the Royal Mail site.

It says:

A delivery was attempted for your item with reference RJ9XXXXXX7GB in UNITED ARAB EMIRATES before 09:05 on 23/06/13.
If redelivery or collection is unsuccessful, the item will be returned to the UK


There doesn't seem to be any other information about where the delivery was attempted. How do I investigate if it waiting to be sorted, in customs or in a post office here?

Any ideas or words of advice would be helpful.

Thanks


----------

